
Stranger Things: meet the design genius behind TV's most talked about title font - smacktoward
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/on-demand/0/stranger-things-meet-the-design-genius-behind-tvs-most-talked-ab/
======
sctb
Previously discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12175861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12175861)

~~~
smacktoward
This article goes into more detail on the career of the designer in question,
Ed Benguiat, than the one discussed in that thread does. It also includes an
interview with him. Not sure why it's been flagged as a dupe.

~~~
brudgers
Probably flagged based on the titles. This story could stand on its own
independent of the recent rise in popularity of ITC Benguiat or the TV show.
One thing I found particularly interesting is the way ITC came to monopolize
digital typography in the 1970's.

------
overcast
It's unfortunate that the best part of this show was the opening title
sequence. Binge watched the entire season in one sitting, what a cliched
disappointment. Checked off all of the 80's tick boxes; single mom raising
boys during tough times and a deadbeat father, kids on BMX bikes solving
issues much larger than themselves while being bullied, tired cop getting a
new chance at something meaningful, set in a Stephen King town with Spielberg
characters/settings and a megacorp alien cover. Brought down by an ultimately
unfulfilling conclusion, that even some great acting(by Eleven) couldn't prop
up. Bummer.

~~~
LaundroMat
I share the same sentiments.

Decent production values, run-of-the-mill plot and uneven acting. What
bothered me the most was the lack of a theme. There simply was no vision
behind the whole show; the creators wanted to cater to (or cash-in on) 80s
nostalgia but forgot to actually tell something about that era or ourselves in
the process.

Unfortunately I think this is what the future of television will be:
craftfully made harmless industrial fare.

